# نساء فى الكتاب المقدس ( من تجميعى )



## النهيسى (15 يوليو 2011)

*نساء فى الكتاب المقدس ( من تجميعى )

*

 من سفر التكوي 2 : 18 وقال الرب الاله (( ليس جيدا أن يكون آدم وحده فأصنع له معينا نظيره ))

السيدة حواء = المعين اللذي أعدها الله لآدم 

السيدة حواء = ألمرأة التي من امرء أخذت 

السيدة حواء = الزوجة التي احبها ادم 

السيدة حواء = ألام التي انجبت الاولاد 

السيدة حواء = الاخت التي شاركت ادم الاخوة 

السيدة حواء = البنت التي شاركت ادم الابوة

السيدة حواء التي اغويت اولا وسببت​ 
في كسر وصية آلاب التي اعطاها لأدم 


حواء كانت السبب في نسل المرأة الذي يسحق راس الحية حواء = (( الاولى العاصية ))
​ 

 السيدة الثانية هي ساراي ( ساره ) ( المطيعه )

السيدة الثالثة هاجر المصرية جارية ساره ( الموصغرة )

السيدة الرابعة رفقا زوجة إسحاق ( المعزّية ) 

السيدة الخامسة ليئة زوجة يعقوب ( المفروضة ) 

السيدة السادسة راحيل زوجة يعقوب​ 
( الحب الاول المحبوبة )

السيدة السابعة ثامار كنة يهوذا ( الارملة المنسية )

السيدة الثامنة ابنة فرعون ( المتبنية )

السيدة التاسعه مريم اخت هارون ( النبيه )
​ 
السيدة العاشرة دليلة ( الخطية )

السيدة نعمي ( المرة )السيدة راعوث ( التابعه)

السيدة الحادية عشر حنة زوجة القانة ( المصلية )

السيدة الثانية عشر ابيجال (ال أمة المفكرة )

السيدة الثالثة عشر بثشبع (الجميلة )

السيدة الرابعة عشر ملكة سبا ( الباحثة )

السيدة الخامسة عشر إمرأة صرفة صيدا ( المعيلة )

السيدة السادسة عشر إيزابل ( السارقة )

السيدة السابعة عشر من بني الانبياء ( الصارخة )

السيدة الثامنة عشر الشونمية ( المسالمة )

السيدة التاسعة عشر أستير ( الملكة المخلصّة )

السيدة العشرون زوجة ايوب ( الجاهلة الصبورة )

السيدة الحادية والعشرون​ 
قصة المراة الفاضلة امثال 31 :10

السيدة الثانية والعشرون قصة الحبيبة سفر نشيد الانشاد

السيدة الثالثة والعشرون العذراء مريم ( المؤمنة )

السيدة الرابعة والعشرون اليصابات ( العاقر ) 

السيدة الخامسة والعشرون المرأة الكنعانية ( العظيمة )

السيدة السادسة والعشرون مريم المجدلية ( التلميذة )

السيدة السابعة والعشرون حنة بنت فانوئيل ( المنتظرة )

السيدة الثامنة والعشرون مرثا اخت لعازر ( المشغولة )

السيدة التاسعة والعشرون مريم اخت لعازر ( المستمعة )

السيدة الثلاثون ليديا ( البائعه ) 

ثلاثون  سيدة بثلاثين صفة سؤالي الى كل أم أواخت أو بنت أى من الصفات تختارين  بالروح القدس أن تكوني كثير من السيدات في العهدين لم اذكر او اكتب عنهم  وكثيرة هي الاسباب فمثلا يهوذا باع سيده بثلاثين من الفضة لكن السؤال بكم  نشتري الصفة وما هي صفتي التي تكوّن شخصيتي مع الرب يسوع له كل المجد  إختاري وكوني أمينة معه ومع نفسك أمامه الكتاب عهدين والكتاب أثنين ادم  وحواء وهم في المسيح واحد لانه هو الواحد ​ 

​ 

 *[FONT=&quot]زوجة فوطيفار*​​ ​ 


 
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]«أن امرأة سيده رفعت عينيها إلى يوسف»[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مقدمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لست[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أعلم لماذا جاءت هذه القصة مبكرة علي الصفحات الأولى من كتاب الله ولماذا حرص الوحي على أن يوردها على هذه الصورة على المسرح رغم ما فيها من دقة وقسوة وحساسية!!؟ هل يرجع الأمر إلى أن قضية الجنس هي واحدة من أهم القضايا وأعمها بين بني الإنسان إلى الدرجة التي جعلت عالم النفس الكبير فرويد يرد كل شيء في حياة البشر إليها!!؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كما أن كتاب التاريخ والقصصيين والمثالين والمصورين والممثلين على شتى مسارح الدنيا يكادون في كل مكان وزمان يمدون الأصبع جميعًا ويشيرون إلى المثل الشائع المعروف :  فتش عن المرأة!!.. أم لأن الصورة كما رسمتها القصة القديمة جاءت حافلة بأعمق الألوان في النور أو الظل على حد سواء. فاذا كانت أساطير اليونان، وهي تعرض لنا قصة هرقل ممن يعدونه أعظم أبطال اليونان، وكان عبدا لأحد الملوك، قد جلس على قارعة الطريق محزونًا متضايقًا مكروبًا في صدر شبابه، واذا بفتاتين حسناوتين تتقدمان إليه.. الأولى بحياة ممتلئة بالبهجة والرخاء والمسرة واذا يسألها عن اسمها تجبه أنا اللذة، وإن كان الأعداء يلقبونني آسم آخر هو الرذيلة!!... أما الثانية فقد أصدقته القول بأنها لا تستطيع أن تعطيه ما زعمت أو ادعت الأخرى إلا أنها يمكن أن توفر له حياة أفضل وأجمل متعة وممتلئة بالكفاح والحق والبطولة والشرف، واذ سألها ما اسمها أجابت: «الفضيلة!!.. ورفض هرقل نداء الرذيلة، ليسير في صحبة الفضيلة كل أيام حياته، ويضحي صديق البائس والمنكوب والمعوز والمحتاج والبطل الأسطوري الأعظم عند اليونانين جميعًا وهوذا أعظم من هرقل ههنا! هذا يوسف الذي صاح صيحته المدوية، وهو عبد في مواجهة التجربة، كيف أصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأخطيء إلى الله!! على أن القصة من الجانب الآخر، تعرض كيف يكسب الشر المعركة، ولكنه مع ذلك يخسر الحرب، كما حدث مع الشاب القديم الذي خرج من الحبس لا ليستمتع بحريته فحسب بل ليعوض عما ناله من حيف وظلم على الصورة التي أضحت مع الزمن مثلا وعظة وعبرة لكل من يريد أن يتعظ ويتعلم ويعتبر وها نحن نعرض القصة من جوانبها التالية : [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الزوجة وسر التجربة [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]من الأقوال المأثورة للفيلسوف سينكا: إن الإنسان لا يموت ولكنه يقتل نفسه، وقال أحد الكيميائيين المعاصرين إن الإنسان ينتحر بالشوكة والسكين والمعلقة، يقصد بما يتناوله من طعام، فإذا كان سينكا يتحدث عن الموت من وجهته السياسية، أو الاجتماعية، أو الأدبية، فان الإنسان قد يموت موتًا أفظع وأرهب وهو ينصب الشراك لنفسه من الوجهة الروحية. ولعل تجربة هذه المرأة القديمة، قد اشترك فيها ثلاثة، يدرون أو لا يدرون وهم يوسف وفوطيفار والمرأة نفسها ولعل التجربة بدأت من اللحظة التي دخل فيها يوسف هذا البيت إذ كان كما نعلم، على أروع صورة من الحسن والبهاء والجمال، كفتى في أول خطى الشباب، في السابعة عشرة من عمره، على أنه كان أكثر من ذلك، حلو الحياة، خفيف الظل، سريع الحركة، جميل اللفظ، مدبراً، مفكرًا، عاقلاً، وديعًا، متواضعًا، وكان طوال عشر سنوات، قضاها في بيت فوطيفار أشبه بالقمر الجميل وهو يزداد تألقًا ونوراً وهو يتحول من الهلال إلى البدر، وغير خاف أن المرأة وهي ترقب هذا الجمال كانت تضعف يومًا وراء يوم عن مقاومة ما فيه من قوة رهيبة وسحر غلاب، ومصيدة الجمال ما تزال إلى اليوم في كل جيل وعصر من أخطر وأقسى المصايد التي يسعى إليها الناس بدون مقاومة كما تسعى الفراشة إلى حتفها في النور الذي يقتلها في التو واللحظة، على أن الثاني الذي شارك في التجربة كان فوطيفار نفسه، وأغلب الظن أنه وقد وثق في يوسف ووجد فيه الوكيل الأمين الصالح في الحقل أو البيت معًا، انصرف إلى عمله في بيت فرعون واستغرقه ذلك العمل حتى لم يجد متسعًا من الوقت في بيته إلا ليأكل أو يشرب أو ينام. وهكذا انصرف عن زوجته وهو لا يدرك كما ينصرف الكثيرون من الأزواج الذين ينسون أو يهملون حق البيت أو الزوجة أو الأولاد تحت ضغط ما يقال عنه الواجب أو زحمة الأعمال، مع أن واجبهم الأول المقدس - الذي لا يقل إن لم يتفوق علي كل واجب آخر - هو رعاية من لهم حتى لا يأتي ذلك اليوم الذين ينتبهون فيه، ولكن بعد ضياع الفرصة أو فوات الأوان إلى الخراب والضياع والكارثة التي ألمت بهم ببيوتهم وهم لا يدرون، على أنه إذا كان يوسف وفوطيفار مشتركين وهما لا يدريان في هذه التجربة فإن المرأة نفسها كانت أكثر الكل تقترب من التجربة أو تسعى إليها بنوع الحياة الذي كانت عليه أو عاشته في ذلك العصر، فبيتها كان ولاشك واحداً من البيوت الغنية الظاهرة المعروفة والذي اتسعت ثروته على يدي ذلك العبد الجديد الذي اشتراه فوطيفار. وأصيب البيت بما يمكن أن تصاب به بيوت الأغنياء من ترف وتنعم وما يمكن أن يلحقها من أدناس وخطايا وعيوب ومحن، ومما لا شبهة فيه أن ظاهرة الثراء تسبق على الدوام ما يمكن أن يصاب به المجتمع من تحلل وتعفن وضياع وتجارب!! وقديمًا وصف عاموس قومه من نساء ورجال بأقسى ما يمكن أن يوصف به الناس إذ وصف النساء ببقرات باشان اللواتي يعشن عيشة حيوانية. كما وصف الرجال بما هو أشبه اذ قال : «المضطجعون على أسرة من عاج والمتمددون على فرشهم والآكلون خرافًا من الغنم وعجولاً من وسط الصيرة الهاذرون مع صوت الرباب المخترعون لأنفسهم آلات الغناء كداود الشاربون من كؤوس الخمر والذين يدهنون بأفضل الأدهان».[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومهما[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كان بين هذه العصور بعضها والبعض أو بينها وبيننا المئات أو الآلاف من السنين عبر الزمن أو الأجيال فان الظاهرة الملحوظة أن التاريخ يعيد نفسه، وكلما ازداد الناس من الثراء والترف والتمتع كلما اقتربوا أكثر من الخواء الروحي والضياع النفسي. ولعلنا ندرك بعد هذا كله لماذا سقطت زوجة فوطيفار في مثل هذه التجربة الشريرة التعسة المحزنة.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الزوجة وقسوة التجربة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]ولا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] شبهة أن التجربة كانت قاسية بالغة القسوة تحمل في أركانها وحواشيها كل ما يمكن أن يجعلها أشبه بالبركان المندفع الثائر المتفجر، فقد كان هناك أولاً وقبل كل شيء.. الشباب والشباب بكل ما يمكن أن يحمله التعبير من المغزى أو المعنى ومع أننا لا نعلم عمر المرأة في ذلك الوقت إلا أننا نعلم أن يوسف كان في عنفوان القوة والحيوية والشباب وليس الشباب في الواقع كما صوره أحدهم إلا برميلا من بارود ، على استعداد الانطلاق عند أي شاب أو شابة متى مسته النار أو اللهب وتزداد التجربة وتتصاعد إذا كانت ظروف الحياة وطبيعة العمل تقرب على الدوام بين الشعلة والبارود كما في قصة يوسف فاللقاء اليومي المتكرر والتعامل الدائم المستمر والاقتراب المتكاثر واللمس والرؤية والنظر والحديث والكلام هي بعض أسلحة الشيطان في الإثارة والغواية والإسقاط وقد تؤثر البيئة أو الثقافة أو الثروة أو التربية أو الجو أو ما أشبه من سرعة الاشتعال أو بطئه، ولكن الشاب هو الشاب، والتجربة هي التجربة، والخطية دائمًا قتلاها أقوياء، فلا يتصور أحد أنه في منعة أو قوة أو حصانة تجاهها فاذا كانت الخطية قد اسقطت شمشون وهو مضرب المثل في القوة، وأوقعت بداود، الذي قلبه حسب قلب الله، وانتصرت على سليمان، وهو الحكيم الواسع الحكمة والإدراك، فإنها بالأولى تستطيع أن تقضي على من هم أقل قوة ونقاء وحكمة، على أن التجربة كانت أكثر من ذلك شدة إذ كان يوسف عبدا مملوكًا لسيدته يؤمر فيطيع ويطلب فيخضع وكان في تصور المرأة أنها تستطيع أن تفعل به ما تشاء وتنال منه ما تريد وإن كانت تحولها الزلة في الواقع إلى المركز العكسي إذ تصبح الأمة المستعبدة الذليلة لأن كل من يفعل الخطية هو عبد لها. أما يوسف فقد قست التجربة عليه من هذا القبيل وطال به الزمن عشر سنوات من ذلك اليوم الذي استبدل فيه الحرية والعز والمجد وحضن أبيه، بما يعيش عليه في بيت فوطيفار من حياة مهما قيل في وصفها، فهي على أي حال لا يمكن أن تعدو حياة العبد الغريب الضائع المشرد ولعل المعارك التي يخوضها الغريب المتألم المتضايق مع نفسه هي أقسى المعارك وأشدها قاطبة مع النفس، وأكثر من الكل أن التجربة جاءت في العزلة في الوحدة والظلام ولم تأت مرة واحدة بل أخذت طابع الإلحاح والتكرار يومًا بعد يوم كما تذكر القصة الكتابية. وكل هذه قد جعلها واحدة من أقسى المعارك النفسية التي يمكن أن تحدث في حياة المؤمنين أو غير المؤمنين على حد سواء!!...[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الموقف الفاصل في التجربة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]على أن التجربة قد فصلت فصلاً حاسمًا بين الشاب والمرأة وأغلب الظن أن الفاصل كان مزدوجًا اذ كان فيه عنصر إلهي وآخر بشري، أما العنصر الإلهي فقد ظهر في تلك الصيحة المدوية التي رنت في كل الأجيال :  «فكيف أصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأخطيء إلى الله». لقد رأى يوسف - على العكس من المرأة - شخص الله فنجا من التجربة وانتصر عليها. ولقد صنعت له الرؤيا حواجز عالية كان من المستحيل عليه أن يتخطاها لتتحول التجربة إلى خطية، كان هناك حق الله عليه وهذا الحق يسبق على الدوام كل حق آخر ويعلو عليه وأن كان عبداً لفوطيفار أو زوجته وأن كان جسده قد اشترى بعشرين من الفضة إلا أن هذا الجسد ليس في الأصل ملكًا له أو لفوطيفار أو زوجة فوطيفار بل هو ملك لله وليس له أن يتصرف فيه إلا وفقًا لمشيئة المالك عز وجل، وأنه إذ يتصرف هكذا يعطي المجد لسيده، ولا يتعدى على حقوق الآخرين، أيضًا وهو يأبى لهذا أن يختلط حقه بحق الزوج أو يتعدى عليه ولذا نسمعه يقولك «ولم يمسك عني شيئًا غيرك لأنك امرأته»... ولو أمكن البشر جميعًا أن يدركوا هذه الحقيقة لأضحى مجد الله بين الناس هو الأساس الفعلي لكل ما يمكن أن يجدوه من حق وخير وعدل وكمال، وكانت هناك قداسة الله التي لا يمكن أن تلتقي بالشر أو ترضى عليه بل تتعارض معه وتتنافر تنافرًا دائمًا أبديًا، مع أن خطية الدنس لم يكن لها الحسبان الكثير في ذهن الناس في ذلك الوقت بل كانت شيئًا يكاد يكون عاديًا في الظلام الوثني القديم إلا أن يوسف لم يرها شرًا فحسب بل شرًا عظيمًا يخطيء فيه إلى الله قبل أن يخطيء إلى الناس، وإلى جانب حق الله وقداسته هناك عدالة الله بصفته الحاكم الأدبي الذي يحكم بين الناس جميعًا على ما يمكن أن يفعلوه أو يخرجوا به على ما أبدع من نظم أو شرائع أو نواميس، ولا يمكن لأي إنسان أن يخرج على هذه العدالة دون أن يلاحقه قصاص الديان العادل المقتدر الحكيم. ولم يستطع يوسف وقد رأي هذه الحواجز جميعًا تنهض في الطريق أن يتجاوزها أو يتعداها على العكس من المرأة التي لم تر الله فرأت التجربة واندفعت في طريقها كما يندفع الأحمق الأرعن المجنون.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولعل هذا يأتي بنا إلى الجانب البشري الفاصل في التجربة وهنا أيضًا اختلفت زوجة فوطيفار عن يوسف، أما هي فقد انتهزت السرية والعزلة والظلام وهي تعلم أنها أقرب الطرق وأيسرها إلى السقوط والانحدار والضياع، أما هو فقد رأى في الخروج والهروب والتباعد السبيل الحق إلى الخلاص والنجاة والانتصار الكامل على ما قد يراوده من ضعف شخصي أو إغراء شيطاني.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الحقيقة أن التاريخ لم يعرف حتى اليوم سبيلاً أفضل لمقاومة الشر والفساد والمجون والتجربة غير رؤية الله والهروب بعيداً وبأقصى ما نملك من قوة أو سرعة عن مجالها ومكانها وميدانها ودائرتها...[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الزوجة والجزاء بعد التجربة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]ولا يمكن أن نختم قصة هذه المرأة دون أن نرى الصور المتتابعة المتلاحقة لما سمح به الله أو أراد للمرأة والشاب معاً، أما الصورة الأولى فقد كانت محزنة مفجعة قاسية إذ هي الجزاء المعكوس والمقلوب الذي يحدث في العادة فيرتفع فيه الظلم إلى أعلى ويداس الحق والبر والشرف والقداسة تحت الأقدام ومع أن بعض الشراح يعتقدون أن فوطيفار شك كثيرًا في رواية زوجته إلا أنه آثرا أن يغطي الفضيحة والعار فيسجن العبد وهو يعلم أنه مظلوم ليبقى على سمعة زوجته ومركزها بين الناس، وأيا كان الأمر فان السؤال الذي يثور على الدوام لماذا يسمح الله أن تعلق الفضيلة على الخشبة في الوقت الذي تنطلق فيه الرذيلة ماجنة معربدة فاسدة شريرة!! هل يرجع لأن الفضيلة لابد أن تدفع ضريبتها في هذا العالم الحاضر الشرير!! أم لأن أبناء الله ينبغي أن يعطوا المجد لله لا في الجنة الناعمة فحسب بل في الأتون القاسي أيضًا؟ أم لأن الله يقصد أشياء أخرى أبعد كالامتحان أو التدريب أو ما أشبه!! أم لأنه يريد أن يؤكد أن الشر قد يكسب جولاته الأولى لكن الخير لابد أن ينجح وينتصر على صورة أعظم وأمجد وأجل!![/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومهما يكن الجواب الذي نسمعه أو نعطيه فأننا نعلم أن يد الله كانت هناك وأن قوته ونعمته وحكمته كانت تعمل طوال الوقت خلف الستار على أنها عندما أعطت الجزاء العادل لم تعطه خفياً بل كان علانية أمام الكل وخرج يوسف من السجن لا ليرد اعتباره وحريته وشرفه فحسب بل ليصبح العبد سيداً والمرءوس رئيسًا، والبيت الذي ساد واحداً من الأتباع والرعايا.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومع أن القصة لا تكشف عما فعل يوسف مع هذا البيت فيما بعد إلا أنها تعلم بكل وضوح وجلاء عما قاله الجامعة فيما بعد :  «إن رأيت ظلم الفقير ونزع الحق والعدل في البلاد فلا ترتع من الأمر لأن فوق العالي عاليا يلاحظ والأعلى فوقها!!...» كما تعلن أن الفضيحة التي يحاول الإنسان أن يسترها داخل البيت قد لا تخرج خارجه فحسب بل تذهب عبر الأجيال والتاريخ إلى أبعاد لا يمكن تصورها :  «لأنه ليس مكتوم لن يستعلن ولا خفى لن يعرف!!».[/FONT]











يتبع



​[/FONT]


----------



## النهيسى (15 يوليو 2011)

سالومي​ 
​ salome ​ 

​ ابنة  هروديا وهيرود فيليب  وقد روى قصتها إنجيل متى (( ثم لما صار مولد هيردوس ،  رقصت ابنة هيروديا في الوسط ، فسرت هيروديا. ومن ثم وعد بقسم انه مهما طلبت  يعطيها . فهي إذا كانت قد تلقت من أمها ، قال أعطني هاهنا على طبق رأس  يوحنا المعمدان . فاغتنم الملك . لكن من اجل الأقسام والمتكئين معه أمر أن  يعطي فأرسل وقطع رأس يوحنا في السجن ، فأحضر رأسه على طبق ودفع للصبية )) (  إنجيل متى الإصحاح الرابع عشر :6-11 )  
​ 

​ 
​ 

​ 

 

​ 

























​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي علي مجهود حضرتك الراااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمة حضرتك ​


----------

